# Osmo Top Oil and Silicone Sealant



## Simon (14 Jan 2012)

I am just finishing a bathroom refit and I am finishing the oak work surface with Osmo Top Oil. Firstly what a lovely product, easy to use, low odour and a nice sheen when dried. 

My question is, how well does silicone sealant stick to the surface once I have finished the requisite 3/4 coats and it is repelling water. Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## Oryxdesign (14 Jan 2012)

I think you'll find it wont


----------



## Simon (22 Jan 2012)

To answer my own question and for the record .....

I used a test piece of oak sanded (240 grit) and finished half of the piece with two coats of Osmo Top Oil applied with a cloth.

I ran several strips of silicone sealant across the finished area and some across the finished unfinished area.

The silicone stuck to the Osmo Top Oil finished area well enough to create a seal. I had to pick at the edge quite hard to get it to pick up. When it did pick up it came away cleanly but there was no chance of it doing so without being pulled. In fact it stuck and came away in the way that you always wish it would come away when it is time to change it!

Obviously the silicone sealant adhered to the bare wood surface better, but I will be sealing direct onto the Top Oil surface, I had considered "cleaning" the surface with some turps to increase adhesion.


----------



## Oryxdesign (22 Jan 2012)

I'm surprised, but now you have got me wondering why would you need to?


----------



## Simon (22 Jan 2012)

I have built a two-piece oak surface to let a semi-countertop basin into, the other piece forms the top to the cabinet enclosing the concealed cistern.

So I wanted to finish the complex oak surface first and the seal it to the tiles wall it sits against, I will finish it again once it is installed.

It actually grips the Top-Oil surface quite well, I was surprised, I assumed it would just pull straight off.


----------



## Oryxdesign (22 Jan 2012)

Yeah I guessed it would just pull off thanks for posting though I've noted it for the future.


----------



## Simon (7 Feb 2012)

Just an update on the topic, the silicone sealant sticks well and I have sealed against the wall and the basin is bedded onto the oak worktop using the silicone too. In all these situations the grip / stick is fine and this is on top of 3 coats of top oil


----------

